# [Solved] vmm32.vxd of Windows ME



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

I have deleted (by mistake) three files in WINDOWS/SYSTEM of my laptop (using WINDOWS ME), namely vmm32.vxd, lmul.vxd and lmouse.vxd. When I started the laptop it appeared a sentence at DOS: vmm32.vxd is missing or corrupted. I tried to follow your advice on the same problem here but when I typed a:/, c:/, d:/... but it didn't work.

So how can I do? Can I make a bootable floppy disk from Windows 98 or Windows 2000? I would very much appreciate your advice.

AT


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Press enter and wait a minute to see if it start up...You could also try safe mode and system restore..


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

How can I came to safe mode from DOS? I tried press ctrl and F8 but it didn't help. Pressing enter does not help too? I urgently need the laptop working before X-mas, pls help..... AT


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Immediately on reboot begin tapping the f8 key and you should get the options screen with the safe mode option.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

What I should do if it still comes back to c>.....? Do I have reinstall Windows Me?


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

The easiest way is to do a repair over-install. That will retain all of the personal files and settings that have been made.

There is another method that you can try if you are sure you deleted the files mentioned and that they are still in the Recycle Bin. There is a method of recovering files from the Recycle Bin in a dos session. Let me know it you think that's where the missing files might be found.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Thank you Zephyr for offering your help. I am sure that I deleted these files and they should be stored in the Recycle bin. The problem is when I start openning the laptop now, it appears: " the following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32.VXD
Type the name of the Windows loader (e.g., C:WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32.VXD)
C>
and now, whatever I typed in (for example a, it repeats the above sentences, but instead of C:\....\VMM32.VXD there is what Ihave typed in (e.g: a. Do you know to fix the problem?


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

To recover the vmm32.vxd file and hopefully make the computer bootable to Windows and recover any other files there, will require some effort but should be rewarding.

Boot the computer to a dos command prompt by any method you can.

At the dos prompt type *cd c:\* (enter)
That should get you a prompt that looks like C:\>
Type *PATH=c:\;c:\windows;c:\windows\system;* (enter)
Type *PATH* (enter) and verify that it says now says what you entered in the previous step. If not, repeat the steps until you get it right.
Then type *cd recycled* (enter)
The prompt should now be C:\recycled> If not repeat until it is.
Type *attrib -r -h -s* (enter) Note space preceeding each - symbol.
Then type *dir/s *.vxd* (enter) Note space preceeding the * symbol. Write down the files it lists and post them here for my further instructions. I'll check your progress frequently. If you must leave, let me know and we can continue at a later time. This shouldn't take very long though unless we hit some unexpected snag.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

hmmm...I guess I scared him off.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

My problem is whatever I type in it comes back to c> (and not c:\>). I am stuck at the beginning of your instruction. I typed cd c:\ it comes up "the following file is missing or corrupted: c:\".


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

That may just be how the laptop displays the standard dos prompt. Try it by first typing *prompt=c:\>* (enter) and see if the prompt changes to a C:\>

If it does or doesn't, no matter. Go ahead and ignore the prompt format and enter the rest of the commands. Just pretend it says c:\> when it says C>, that's no big deal.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Zephyr:

I "think" what is happening is that they are just doing a normal boot, getting the error and ending up at the C: prompt.

Doing any DOS command, especially CD C:\ should not result in a message such as "the following file is missing or corrupted".

*yeupc*
If I'm right in this assumption, what you need is a Windows Startup disk. If you don't have one, you can create it from another WinMe PC via Control Panel > Add Remove > Startup Tab or download one from www.bootdisk.com


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

I see your point Phil and thanks for adding it. The system may be so damaged that it will require booting from a start-up disk in order to run this recovery. We must be sure that all the utilities needed are on the start-up disk. That seems like a reasonable assumption given the error message implications.

Regards.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

I had tried to put a Windows Startup disk in a:, but again the laptop continues to display only one message "the following file is missing or corrupted: xxx (where xxx is what I have typed in).


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you reboot with the disk in the bay? That's necessary.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Zephyr,
Sorry, I don't understand what do you mean? Can you explain a bit further pls. Thx.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Place the Windows startup disk in the A: drive bay. Press ctrl+alt+delete (all at the same time). The computer should reboot and show you the A:\ prompt.

If so attempt to run the commands I gave and report what happens. However, you must now omit the Two PATH commands I gave. Do not run those commands but do all the others and report the results.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

To further clarify, the command sequence would now be:

At the dos a:\> prompt type *c:* (enter)
That should get you a prompt that looks like C:\>
Then type *cd recycled* (enter)
The prompt should now be C:\recycled> If not repeat until it is.
Type *attrib -r -h -s* (enter) Note space preceeding each - symbol.
Then type *dir/s *.vxd* (enter) Note space preceeding the * symbol. Write down the files it lists and post them here for my further instructions.

If you get any error messages from running those commands, post their content back here.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

OK, it seems to work now. However, at A:\> prompt I typed cd C:\ (ener) it appears A:\> and not c:\>


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

You're not supposed to type anything but the part I make in bold text. The (enter) means for you to press enter.

Keep working with it, you'll get the hang of it. Post back your progress.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If it is at the A:\ prompt, the FIRST command to enter is 
*C:*

This will switch from the A: drive, looking for commands, to the C: drive.(and the prompt will show *C:\>* or *C:*)

If you enter *CD C:\* from the A: prompt, the directory on C: will be changed to be the root, BUT the prompt will still read *A:\>*


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes, I typed cd c:\ and pressed enter but the prompt comes back to a:\> and not c:\. What I should do with it?


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Thank you, WhitPhil. I am now at C:\recycled>. I tried to type attrib -r -h -s and enter as you instructed, Zephyr, but it says bad command or file name.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Go ahead and type the next command anyway.

type *dir/s *.vxd* (enter) Note space preceeding the * symbol. Write down the files it lists and post them here for my further instructions.

Or post any error message received.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks once again *Phil*


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

here is what appear:
volume in drive C has no label
volume Serial Number is 1436-17ED

Director of C:\RECYCLED

DC1687 VXD 144,481 06-08-00 5:00p
DC1688 VXD 5,521 06-08-00 5:00p
DC1689 VXD 1,044,352 08-15-01 4:49p

3 file(s) 1,194,354 bytes

Total files listed:
3 file(s) 1,194,354 bytes
0 dir(s) 1,172.97 MB free

c:\RECYCLED>

It ends here.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

OK, that's promising.

Now type this:

*copy DC1689.VXD c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd* (enter)

It should say one file copied. report. Hurry, I'm going to have to leave in 10 minutes so let's get this done or else we'll have to resume later today.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

It says: too many parameters


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Be sure you get the spaces correct, one after COPY and one after the first VXD


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes, now 1 file copied and C:\RECYCED>


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Remove the boot disk from the drive bay and reboot the computer (ctrl+alt+delete) and see if Windows will run now.


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Hurahhh! Thank you so much Zephyr. It will be the gift for New Year for me.\

Happy New Year to you Zephyr and Whitphil! AT


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Great, now restore the other two files from the Recycle Bin.

I gotta run. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Congrats and good work Zephyr.

I assume this means you HAVE rebooted and windows is running again??


----------



## yeupc (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes. And more importantly, I have now the laptop to use and access to my important files in it. Thank you all again and thanh people who created this very useful forum and who contributed to it.


----------

